# Goldspot Dwarf Pleco



## Nick16 (12 Apr 2009)

hey, anyone kept one of the above (Goldspot Dwarf Pleco) 
i have read about them, but there is very little on them, they are another small type of plec and they look to be a nice alternative to the likes of bulldog/rubberlip plecs and BN's as they sty around 6cm. they do eat elage perhaps not as voraciously as BN's but still, i think they will create less mess and also not bluunder arund the plants.

perhaps so info or discussion on these would be usefull.


----------



## Egmel (29 Apr 2009)

You talking about the Parotocinclus Spilisoma?





If so I've got one and he's lovely   

When they're young or fresh caught they should be treated a bit like otos, they need a fairly mature tank with plenty of bio film to much on.  As they get older they will learn how yummy algae wafers are as well as other fresh veg.

Unlike pitbulls (Parotocinclus Jumbo) they're more territorial and shy, they're not a fan of the bright lights and will tend to stay on the underside of dÃ©cor or in the undergrowth.

Saying all that I've only ever had 2 and that's just my experience of them.  Usually they come in mislabelled as Pitbulls which is how I got mine, and I haven't seen them since.  I've just picked up some pitbulls though as my LFS got them in recently.  A bit malnourished and 2 of them didn't make it past the 24hr mark so I'm getting some replaced next time I go in.  The others are fattening up nicely though.


----------



## Nick16 (29 Apr 2009)

they are the ones. i thought that they are another type of small pleco that may become popular. 

they look good, i will keep an eye out!!


----------



## vauxhallmark (29 Apr 2009)

That fish in the photo is gorgeous - do they really stay at 6cm?

Thanks,

Mark

EDIT: DURR!! You'd already posted a link which included the size. What a great fish. I'll look out for them!!


----------



## Egmel (30 Apr 2009)

Hehe, 

Thanks for the complements, I'm sure Shuey will be most appreciative of them   The photos never really do him justice, the gold spots are actually iridescent, very pretty boy indeed!

I've had him for about 2 1/2 years now and he's only grown about a centimetre from when I got him.  The pitbulls I picked up last weekend were much smaller but should reach the same size.  They're a very different colouring, much paler.  They also seem to be much less territorial, but that may be just the few that I've had experience with.  Shuey used to have a 'friend' but he passed away last year   They always used to fight over who got the bogwood, in the end I put a second bit in and a slate hidey hole so that the scraps would stop.


----------

